# De pasada por San Borja y un poco más



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

bueno las fotos las tomé hoy en la mañana de paso que iba al dentista, en verano me quitan los braquets :banana: según él. El cielo nublado y poco frío

bueno parto de mi jato, por donde hay un huevo de colegios, como 5









tomo la vía de evitamiento 









Luego bajo por el trébol de J.P. donde antes de llegar al edificio de campo hay unos cuantos edifcios más o menos nuevos.


















Movistar









Ese es un pequeño edificio que tiene poco tiempo de construido









Ahí estoy por la clínica san borja









Clínica san lucas al costado de la anterior









En esa esquina se encontraba un block buster









Llegando al óvalo quiñones


















departamentos en construcción









La avenida san borja algo









Al fondo de esta calle se puede observar el edifcio las palomas, si no me equivoco









Despues de haber terminado la consulta, regreso por la vía expresa 









sodimac, esas manchas de colores son de la tienda no del carro









Así va lo de la clínica ricardo palma









Ahí se va a construir el nuevo hospital del niño está a la altura del edificio de movistar más o menos.


















El edificio del ICPNA que está frente a la U de lima cruzando el puente, no se ve mal ah









Llegando al óvalo de la de lima.


















Avenida las palmeras, esa pared de ladrillos es el colegio Roosevelt









Espero que les guste


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Me encanta! lo malo el clima aunque en La molina siempre sale el sol lástima que no sea asi en todo Lima.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy buen recorrido! Excelente aporte. 

Al parecer Javier Prado Este será una avenida muy saludable.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Muy buen recorrido !! Muy buenas las fotos !


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Seeh... Chévere el paseo!


----------



## rascacielosEnLIMA (May 26, 2007)

Yo también quiero compartir con ustedes un paseo, pero hecho el 2004 (también para que vean los cambios que se han producido desde nov 2004 hasta nov 2007)...
Comienza en la Costa Verde:




































Esto es entrando a la Via Expresa:























































Todavía pasaban micros por el medio de la Via Expresa...










Acá se puede ver todavía el futuro edificio de PACIFICO sin remodelar... 



















El edificio azul de AFP HORIZONTE todavía sin ser modernizado:




























LA BIBLIOTECA NACIONAL en construcción:



















Un edificio en San Borja, cerca del Trebol (A380LUIS ha puesto una foto actual arriba):










El jockey Plaza sin su Jockey SALUD...:










El edificio de la de Lima sin su reloj:



















Regresando a mi casa... Eso es todo:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Pudiste haber hecho un thread aparte, pero chéveres las fotos. Me gustaron mucho la última y la del Interbank.


----------



## rascacielosEnLIMA (May 26, 2007)

:banana: Me acabo dar cuenta de que ese recorrido (de la Costa Verde a La Molina) lo hice en 13 minutos! (por la hora en las fotos):banana: XP


----------



## andy philipps (Oct 13, 2007)

buenas fotos todas (la foto del pequeño eificio gris de pura ventana está al frente de la casa de mis abuelos tenía curiosidadad po él...)


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Pudiste haber hecho un thread aparte, pero chéveres las fotos. Me gustaron mucho la última y la del Interbank.


No, no hay problema, aunque sólo hay 3 fotos de san borja, pero ya no importa, ahora viendo bien esa foto de los edificios sobre la costa verde y comparandolo con lo que vi el domingo que pasé por ahí, se nota una diferencia, se ve más denso con los nuevos edificios obviamente, y los colores claros resaltan con el sol del atardecer, lo desepcionante fue la zona de la pista de la costa verde de barranco, completamente descuidada a diferencia de chorrillos y miraflores.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Què buenas fotos...variado. :cheers:*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Me gusta San Borja, buen lugar en la ciudad para vivir, tranquilo en sus callecitas. 

Por fin veo el Jockey Salud terminado, se ve bonito.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> Me encanta! lo malo el clima *aunque en La molina siempre sale el sol* lástima que no sea asi en todo Lima.


Nada que ver, no siempre sale. Pero claro está que en La Molina sale más el sol y más veces que en cualquier otra parte de Lima.

En fin, interesante recorrido. Buenas fotos, A380luis y rascacielosEnLIMA. Me gustó bastante la del edificio Interbank, se ve alucinante. También me gusta como quedó el centro de salud del Jockey Plaza.


----------



## rascacielosEnLIMA (May 26, 2007)

El edificio de Interbank, en ese entonces, todavía tenía el logotipo de TIM !!!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

fedox17 said:


> Nada que ver, no siempre sale. Pero claro está que en La Molina sale más el sol y más veces que en cualquier otra parte de Lima.
> 
> En fin, interesante recorrido. Buenas fotos, A380luis y rascacielosEnLIMA. Me gustó bastante la del edificio Interbank, se ve alucinante. También me gusta como quedó el centro de salud del Jockey Plaza.


Es diferente xq tu estudias x la fontana entoncs el clima es bien variante llegas a la avenida la molina y es otra cosa y asi hasta llegar a rinconada donde el clima es ya mas variado.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow que chéveres las últimas fotos, Claro era Tim, el edificio de Ripley era chatito, el edificio ese de los seguros nose que.. estaba blanquito jaja, que chévere.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey que buenos recorridos!!! Y sí Lima ha cambiado mucho, en San Isidro muchos edificios se hicieron un cambio de look! Y muchos otros se han construido por toda la ciudad.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Si lima más que cambiar "Ha Mutado!!!" esta irreconocible para muchos que llevan tiempo fuera, o que no la visitaban hace mucho, San Borja es muy tranquilo, puedo dar fe de ello, y es bonito para vivir, lo único que no me gusta es que la neblina San Brujina, es extraña, le gusta caminar a raz del suelo en invierno. Los parques son muy bonitos, y están bien cuidados. Solo espero mejoren el diseño de los nuevos edificios, por que algunos son cajas de concreto sin gracia, y que limiten lo de las casas, que algunas crecen muy feo!!!


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Hey que buenos recorridos!!! Y sí Lima ha cambiado mucho, en San Isidro muchos edificios se hicieron un cambio de look! Y muchos otros se han construido por toda la ciudad.


no creo que haya cambiado tanto al punto de ser irreconocible, pero definitivamente esta mejorando de a pocos pero mejora. Hablando de cambio de look al edificio de la positiva si le estan haciendo algo, supongo que es la remodelación, aunque no lo puedo asegurar.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Cheveres las fotos lo unico que no me gusta es el parque automotor  espero que la gente valla cambiando poco a poco sus carros viejos por uno mas nuevos.


----------

